# Rocker Bench Top Router Table



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

I started a thread collecting comments on the bench dog router table, (thank you for the comments) and I've recently come across the Rockler Bench Top router which is normally 99 buck, and is on sale currently for 59. 
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6565



I would be using it with a Hitachi MV12VC router. 

Curious if anyone on the forum has had any hands on experience with this router table and can share their thoughts on it. 

My initial thought was to get this one, get some hands on time and use with it, and then step into a nicer / higher priced unit with other features, larger in size, etc. after using this one to know what I like, dislike, want, don't want. 

Comments would be appreciate. 

Regards-
Noddy


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Noddy said:


> I started a thread collecting comments on the bench dog router table, (thank you for the comments) and I've recently come across the Rockler Bench Top router which is normally 99 buck, and is on sale currently for 59.
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6565
> 
> 
> ...


Noddy,

I agree that it's one great buy right now... you get a lot for $59!
Worth trying it out...

I really think that you will be pleasantly surprised to find out that it will do everything you want to do... for a router table... and for that price, can't be beat!

I've never used it...

The ONLY thing that I would be concerned with would be the mounting of the router, bit changing, etc.

I think I would prefer to have a Plate where I could flip it out to change bits, etc. just like they do on The Router Workshop... That wouldn't be too hard to do, I think.


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

That's my only question at this point which is getting my router (Hitachi MV12VC) into this table. Even if I'm missing some of the ease of use with the full base flipping in and out, I think I'm OK with that initially to get some exposure to using a router table. 

My guess is that the outer holes are what you use to mount the router's fixed base into the bottom of the table, and then bit changes require pulling the router out of the base.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Noddy. I think that is the big 3 HP Hitachi isn't it Noddy? If so, I would be a little concerned that it might be too much router for that table. I think you would have a heck of a time adjust bits and removing them with that big of a router under there. You also would want to make darn sure you have it fixed real well to the bench or where ever you are routing. It's a nice little router table, I am just not sure it is well matched to a big router if that is the 3HP model. 

Corey


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry- 
Hitachi KM12VC. 
2 1/4HP router and the "soft start" feature. (starts slow and comes up to speed rather than power=FULL speed 'right now'. 

I want to call Rockler Customer Service on Tuesday and bounce a few questions off them.

Would you guess that is "too much" router in that table? 

Here is a link to my router: 
http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-KM12VC-Horsepower-Variable-Collets/dp/B0002ZZWX8


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Noddy, probably ok, I was thinking that was the big 3 HP model. Either way you would want to make sure it is bolted to a base and clamped down. 

corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Noddy sorry to tell you this but the one for 59.00 only mounts a 690 porter cable I know I bought it and it is drill specificly for this router only. So keep looking.


----------



## thisoldman (Aug 27, 2007)

Noddy,
Why not buy it and route out for a mounting plate for your Hatachi. Then you would have the stand and fence. That cheap you can't go wrong. A piece of melamine would cost nearly as much. Even if you laid it across saw horses or over a barrell. My first router table was melamine that I clamped across the table saw.
Good luck
thisoldman


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Noddy sorry to tell you this but the one for 59.00 only mounts a 690 porter cable I know I bought it and it is drill specificly for this router only. So keep looking.


That's a bummer. Thanks Glenn for letting him know. I guess he could put a new plate in it but I think he is trying to abvoid building a table or modifying it. 

Noddy, you could modify it with another base plate. The Oak Park 7 inch plate would be perfect for that I think. I am sure it would fit your router plus you can buy it undrilled like I did for my mini table. 

Corey


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, it turns out I got a little impatient today. 
Which of course usually leads to spending money... :-( 

So, kicking around craigslist this morning over a cup of coffee, I find a guy selling a table, (not a "stellar" table, but a table none the less) 

And of course, he is just up the road. So we strike a deal for 25 buck for his craftsman table, which I take home and make use of. (after a stop to Sears to buy an adapter ring to get my router to fit in this table.)

After using it for a couple of hours, playing with different bits, adjustments, etc. I have learned a few things. 

a) I completely understand the value of a good quality base and that base being level / flush with the rest of the table. This one is not perfect, although I've attempted 3 times to get it perfectly level. 

b) for the money spent, (which was very little) I will later get into a nicer table, something in the $300 to 400 range, which I can now see after using this one (the Craftsman), and seeing / looking at other tables (Rocklers, Bench Dogs, Freud, etc.) what the difference is going to be in terms of ease of use, features, quality / accuracy of cuts, etc. 

So, what have I learned? 
When Rockler is closed for Holiday- I get antsy with a day to kill. 
I buy a used entry level table, and understand, play and use different bits, material, etc. and get some exposure to a router table. 
Prepped me in some way for the next in knowing what I want, don't want, etc. 

I know I want: 
More options / add ons which are easy to use, configure and access such as feather boards, jigs, etc. 
General space of table (as in total square inches) 
Greater adjustment in the fence. 

But, no complaints. I got a basic table, put some sawdust on the ground, and taught myself a few things. 

(thread started on my tinkering project today) 



















Thread started on the racks in the "Show and Tell" section with my couple of hours of sawdust in the garage this afternoon.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Noddy, I have noticed that none of your posts mention the Router Workshop table. I am guessing you have not seen it or the show before. I would urge you to click on the Oak Park link and check out the table and all the accessories developed to work with it as a system. At the very least you will get ideas you can use to build jigs. You may decide that Bob and Ricks "Simple is better" method makes sense to you; I am a convert. The Router Workshop table may seem very spartan, even primative at first look. I have learned by trial and error that it will do anything the expensive tables will do, often faster and dare I say it? "Cheaper" You might also spend a few minutes to check out my blog "Sawdust Dreams", start at the bottom and work your way back to the top. There is some good common sense information that might save you a few dollars and a couple headaches.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Noddy, I had that very same router table you bought today or I would say it was it's predecessor before they started using the red insert in it. I used it for about 18 years before I sold it. That was back when I did nothing but roundovers and edge treatments with my router. About 4 years ago I remodeled my shop so to speak and updated a bunch of equipment. For the router table I bought a Dewalt 625 router and put it in the Benchdog Protop Contractor. While it was a nice quality table it wasn't any bigger then what I had before and it wasn't very versatile. It had a great fence.. the pro fence. 

I sold it recently and bought the Oak Park table top... I agree with Mike. Best thing I ever did. I built the base and the cabinet for it based on the Oak Park instructions and made a few mods to it. It's one of the best designs and it allows me to use my Gifkin easily and enough room to put my Incra Jig from Rockler on it. Do consider it... it's a nice design and if you ever have a fancy to make box joints, the Oak Park box joint jigs are the best and simplest around and they fit nicely in the predrilled Oak Park top even thought they can be used on almost any table. It's a great set up... no need to go the whole system but the top itself is a great value. You can add on to it as you have the need. 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BYOT--

Corey


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Mike / Corey- 

I never knew the table / kit existed. I list what I see in the picture, but would love to see some additional detail on the plate / fence. If either of you have that and would be willing to snap a few picks, I'd be most appreciative. 

What I've learned in the few hours that I've been using the one I picked up is I want more adjustment in the fence, a larger workspace, and a basic fence is perfectly OK with me. The two biggest things I see are the space and the basic element of the fence. I think this is why I was drawn to the Benchdog fence, and was considering it. 

Thanks for the info! I'll certainly keep that in mind. My suspicion at this point is that I'll end up with something very basic, yet endlessly functional. So a large workspace, flat / large plate and either a store bought fence, or something as simple as a true square piece of material (alum. comes to mind, or a nice hunk of lexan) and some clamps. (did I really use the word 'hunk' there?) 

Thanks again for the input. Would welcome addition picks if you have them!


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

I just found this link here: http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/4896-my-router-haven-photo-tour.html

Lots of picks of the Router Workshop table. 

Pretty much spot on with what I'm looking for and the more I look at the *ultra* simple fence system, the more I become a fan of it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You will find photos of us using a Router Workshop table in the "Sawdust Saturday" threads in the Lobby.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Heading off to work myself, but check out the Router Workshop on the Woodworking Channel.com

The schedule is broke now that I think of it. Do yourself a favor and spend the money for the Series 1 DVD at Oak Park. It will show you about everything you can do on that table and more. Those were the original Router Workshop shows from 1995. 

Corey


----------



## thisoldman (Aug 27, 2007)

Noddy,
I bought this top about a month ago. It is o k, but I wish I had gotten the bigger one. Kind of small for a heavy router-PC 7529. I built the leg assy from pine 2x4 m&t joints. Works out very well. The insert ring is kinda thin, would like more support at the bit.
good luck. 
thisoldman


----------



## cnse55 (Jul 25, 2006)

It's on clearance since their metal leg version is be rolled out. It use a std plate, like the free-standing model.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18031&filter=router table


----------

